# Prayers please....



## PA Baker (Jan 9, 2008)

DH is out of town for work today and he just called awhile ago to tell me he was driving himself to the local hospital because he's having really bad chest pain and tingling and numbness on the one side of his jaw, shoulder and arm.  He said he'd keep me posted but I haven't heard back and he didn't pick up his cell when I tried it just now.

It's bad enough to have something like this happen when you're home but a heck of a lot worse when you're 3 hours away and not around anything or anyone familiar.  I told him dd and I would pack up and head up to where he is, but he said to sit tight for now and try not to worry (yeah, right!).

Sorry I've been spotty around here lately, the computer's been on the fritz yet again, and now this...I'll check in when I can.

Thanks, friends.  It's always good to know you're here!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

PA, I don't want to scare you any more than you are, but if you still haven't heard from your husband call the hospital.  I'm praying for him right now.

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 9, 2008)

Sending positive energy your way.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 9, 2008)

Dear Lord, I pray right now for this lady's husband.  I pray You put him in Your Mighty Arms and comfort him and soothe him. I pray You are the doctor and assist the ones working on his behalf.  I pray Your will be done in this familys life Lord and that this will be over without incident.  I pray for the family to seek Your wisdom as we are all doing here.  In Your Precious Name I pray, Amen.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2008)

PA - you have my prayers and hugs sweetie!  I hope everything is ok.  Please be careful if you decide to travel anywhere.  Let us know as soon as you can how things are.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a hug and a prayer.   

smiles, T


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 9, 2008)

Prayers have been sent - God bless you both.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my!

I am def. thinking of you both and praying as well. I sincerely hope everything is ok.


----------



## csalt (Jan 9, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Prayers have been sent - God bless you both.


 


Add mine to those as well and please try to keep us posted we'll be thinking of you and looking out for news


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you, everyone!  Your prayers and support help so much!  Barbara, thanks for the idea of calling the hospital directly.  They were so nice and helpful!  When I called, they were drawing blood and said they'd have DH call me back (I took that as a good sign).  He said they're running all sorts of tests to see if it's cardio or GI or what, but that the pain's diminished and he's feeling a bit better.  He said for us to stay put and that he'll let me know as soon as he knows anything.

So of course I'll still worry but it sounds like he's getting good care.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

That's good to hear.    I will continue to pray for your husband and also for you.  Make sure you take care of yourself.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2008)

Just saw this. 

So glad to hear DH is in good hands.  Whast a scare that must have been for you.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 9, 2008)

PA he is where he needs to be, and prayers are sent. Hopefully it is nothing at all serious.

You mut have been going out of your mind.  So very sorry - it is so tough when you cannot do anything.

God bless.


----------



## sattie (Jan 9, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Dear Lord, I pray right now for this lady's husband. I pray You put him in Your Mighty Arms and comfort him and soothe him. I pray You are the doctor and assist the ones working on his behalf. I pray Your will be done in this familys life Lord and that this will be over without incident. I pray for the family to seek Your wisdom as we are all doing here. In Your Precious Name I pray, Amen.


 
I pray in unison with LEFSElover.... Amen.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 9, 2008)

Def. sending up my prayers PA and huge hugs being sent your way.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 9, 2008)

Sending love and prayers to you and your dear DH.


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2008)

Any word yet PA Baker? I just found this thread and said a prayer for all of you.


----------



## Constance (Jan 9, 2008)

I pray that this is nothing serious, but even if it is, God will give you the strength you need to be a rock for your beloved.


----------



## Dina (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh PA. He will be alright. The good thing is that he sought medical attention soon. Know that we are here to listen and comfort. I am sending you hugs and praying for your husband's health.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 9, 2008)

My prayers are with you, hang in there, and keep us posted.

Shannon


----------



## corazon (Jan 9, 2008)

We're thinking of you PA.  Hope dh is alright.  Sending hugs to all of you from all of us.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2008)

Pa,
just got home and saw your post..You have prayers and good thoughts for your DH and you and Sofie..God is good and I echo Lefse beautiful prayer...Hold on, hold on all will be well.
hugs to you and Sofie.

cj


----------



## David Cottrell (Jan 9, 2008)

Dear PA, May God be with you and DH and hold you both during this time of uncertainty. Praying in belief, I know he will be back home safe and well soon.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 9, 2008)

*Guidance*



Barbara L said:


> PA, I don't want to scare you any more than you are, but if you still haven't heard from your husband call the hospital.  I'm praying for him right now.
> 
> Barbara



Good thing your computer is working and that you asked for help.  I am so very very grateful that Barbara L told you to call the hospital.  It really must have helped to put your mind at ease.  (It is the 'little' things that really count).  Just hearing someone give you information I am sure relieved you somewhat.

I will surely include you and your family in my prayers.  Please keep in touch and let us  know.  Seems so long to hear results when person is worried.  I too try to restrain myself thinking if I can just be positive.  Hard to do especially when it is someone so very close to you.  We are all here for you.  May God give you His grace and strength.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, my gosh, you all are just wonderful!  Thank you so much for all of your love and support.  You'll never know how much it's  meant!  

DH is on his way home!  After several hours of tests and re-tests, they told him he was OK to leave the hospital.  They're 90% sure it wasn't a heart attack and were pleased with all of his blood work, x-rays, etc the last time around.  They want him to get a stress test ASAP and a thorough follow-up with his doc.  It sounds like they were very thorough and did as much as they could w/o admitting him for a couple days.

He said he feels better but not 100%.  I hate the thought of him driving home after all of that, but when I suggested he just stay put and get a hotel room for the night he said he just really wanted to get home.  I understand, and am glad in a way!  He' should be home within the hour.  Phew.  What a day!


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2008)

Hallelujah PA! I'm so glad he is OK. Go buy some of those 81mg aspirins and make him take one every morning. It won't hurt and it might help. Also, did they ultrasound him at all for gallstones? One of the things a gall bladder attack seems like is a heart attack. When Ken had his first one, we rushed him to the hospital fearing the worst. Thankfully it was only his gall bladder. I am praying you get results and peace soon.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 9, 2008)

Get home and sleep and then get that stres test!!

Fingers firmly crossed here.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 9, 2008)

PA Baker said:


> Oh, my gosh, you all are just wonderful! Thank you so much for all of your love and support. You'll never know how much it's meant!
> 
> DH is on his way home! After several hours of tests and re-tests, they told him he was OK to leave the hospital. They're 90% sure it wasn't a heart attack and were pleased with all of his blood work, x-rays, etc the last time around. They want him to get a stress test ASAP and a thorough follow-up with his doc. It sounds like they were very thorough and did as much as they could w/o admitting him for a couple days.
> 
> He said he feels better but not 100%. I hate the thought of him driving home after all of that, but when I suggested he just stay put and get a hotel room for the night he said he just really wanted to get home. I understand, and am glad in a way! He' should be home within the hour. Phew. What a day!


 
Thats great news. Be sure to let him know he did the right thing by going to hospital right away. Thats reason so many men die from heart attacks is because they ignore the symptoms until its too late.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh yes and make sure he at least takes a couple of days off.


----------



## Rom (Jan 9, 2008)

Am glad he didn't ignore any of those signs and got himself checked out! A lot of people would say pfft whatever, i'll be right.


----------



## middie (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh man Pa I can't even imagine how you musthave felt. As everyone has mentioned it's great he got to the hospital instead of ignoring the signs. Glad he's okay. Maybe it's stress related and he can get some downtime and relax awhile.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm sure you won't rest easy until he is at home.  I'm glad he is going to follow up with the stress test and see his own doctor.  

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2008)

PA, great news!

Make sure he follows up and takes good care of himself.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 9, 2008)

Just checking in PA.  How scarey for you both.  Make sure you DH follows through with his Doc.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 9, 2008)

PA Baker, I am so happy to hear that your husband is doing OK.  At least he had the sense to check himself into the hospital.  Most people ignore the symptoms until it is too late.  I will be still be thinking of him and you.  Take care and make sure that he gets some good rest.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2008)

That's great news PA!!!!!  I am thrilled he will be at home tonight with his family.  Hugs to all of you.


----------



## amber (Jan 10, 2008)

PA, sorry I missed your post earlier, but it's great to hear your hubby will be alright. What a relief for you having to worry all day about this.  Glad to hear he will be back home tonight with you safe and sound. Take care


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2008)

Pa,
so glad to hear DH is doing okay and will be home with his loved ones...Hugs to all of you..Sleep well..
cj


----------



## Bilby (Jan 10, 2008)

Just logged on and I seem to have come in at the end of the crisis!  Am very pleased that it has all worked out for you and esp for your DH. Echo all of the previous posts of support for you.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 10, 2008)

Alix said:


> Hallelujah PA! I'm so glad he is OK. Go buy some of those 81mg aspirins and make him take one every morning. It won't hurt and it might help. Also, did they ultrasound him at all for gallstones? One of the things a gall bladder attack seems like is a heart attack. When Ken had his first one, we rushed him to the hospital fearing the worst. Thankfully it was only his gall bladder. I am praying you get results and peace soon.


 
I've had 2 episodes myself and the doctors also thought it could be my gallbladder but that turned up okay ended up being my attacks were the result of GERD. I never in my wildest dreams thought GERD would result in symptoms like this but sure enough as soon as I had a few doses of the medication in me I was back to normal. However, I know full well not to be tricked into thinking anytime I ever experience these symptoms again not to just brush them off to GERD but to quickly seek help. 

Praying its nothing more than the most minor of aliments PA and that the doctors will have the wisdom to figure it out quickly and get him on the road to full recovery. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## csalt (Jan 10, 2008)

PA this is just such wonderful news. Also it will make DH more inclined to listen to any advice he's given by his Doctor. There's nothing like a 'wake up' call sent by God.
Soooo glad for you both.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2008)

pab, i'm glad to hear that things are ok.

i'm sure the best medicine for him right now is to be under your care, and to get hugs and kisses from your little angel.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 10, 2008)

oh pa, I just found this thread.  You both must have been terrified.  I hope the problem is found quickly and fixed!  Thinking of you...


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!!  You're truly the best!!!

We slept like rocks last night (except Sofie who has had me up since 4 AM!).

Sizz, we're thinking GERD, too, at this point since all tests, including liver and gallbladder, so far have come back OK.  Hopefully he can get through to the doctor's soon and get a clear-cut answer.  We'll all feel better then.

And yes, Csalt, I'm hoping this is a good wake-up call for him, too.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sorry PA, I wasn't on yesterday and didn't see this. I am so happy that everything is okay. Just keep following up on it. If it happens again, make him go to the Dr. again. Don't let him say that it's the same thing and not go. One never knows and each time something happens is a new thing going on. My prayers are still with you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2008)

*Good!*

Our God IS good!  Give Him thanks and praise for His grace to you and your family.  I HAVE to pray ALWAYS that HIS will be done in my life no matter what life brings.  Sure not easy.

Thank you for keeping up informed.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2008)

DH's stress test and echo are tomorrow and then he meets with his doc on Thursday.  I think he's more nervous about this than he's letting on because he asked me to go with him on Thursday.  At least then we'll have answers.  he's felt pretty rotten all weekend so I'm glad he was able to get these appts scheduled quickly.

My computer's dead but a new one is on its way so I'll keep you all updated as I can.

Thanks again for keeping us in your thoughts.  HUGE HUGS to all of you!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2008)

PA Baker said:


> DH's stress test and echo are tomorrow and then he meets with his doc on Thursday. I think he's more nervous about this than he's letting on because he asked me to go with him on Thursday. At least then we'll have answers. he's felt pretty rotten all weekend so I'm glad he was able to get these appts scheduled quickly.
> 
> My computer's dead but a new one is on its way so I'll keep you all updated as I can.
> 
> Thanks again for keeping us in your thoughts. HUGE HUGS to all of you!


 
He is scared, and worried about what they will find. My DH was the same way when he began with the swallowing problem. Just being there with him will help with his anxiety.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh gosh, PA, I'm so sorry about your hubby's scary pain. It's good that the docs are following up even tho initial results didn't indicate an MI. I know you and he must be very nervous about the tests and what the results will be. We'll all be nervous with you until he gets his clean bill of health, which I'm praying will happen on Thursday.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 14, 2008)

PA, I have had countless echo-cardiograms and there is nothing to worry about with them - it is just like having an ultrasound except this is of the heart.  As to the stress test, there are a couple of diffferent types.  One I believe they get you to swallow something - a camera or a tube or something - not sure what as I haven't had that one done but I was led to believe it was like having - oh I've just had a mental blank but the one scan they take of your stomach, like an oral colonoscopy. (Sorry for the ditzy description!!)  The stress test I had they can get you to take a drug that puts your heart under stress or if you are up to it, they just get you to use the excercise machine.  I had the last of these as I needed the test to get onto the transplant waiting list and they won't let you on if your heart is unlikely to withstand the operation.  What they did was wire me up, take an ECG and lots of echo cardiogram shots of your heart at rest.  (Apparantly, I have a very photogenic heart!!!!! LOL) Then, they get you to walk on the excercise machine, still wired up, slowly increasing the pace until they have your heart beating at the speed they want, tell you to stop and you have to jump back onto the echo bed into the correct position as quickly as you can to keep the beats at the right speed. They then take lots more echo photos.  Think it took about an hour but would be longer if they give him the drug as they will probably get him to wait while it dissipates from his system further.

My heart wasn't under any contention so that was the test they opted for for me.  I don't know if there are other forms of testing they could use or if the methodology is different in the US but that was my experience of it and my understanding from other patients.  And other than having very wobbly knees and turning into a tomato-head, the worry about it was worse than the test itself.  Hope this helps to allay your DH's fears somewhat.  Good luck!


----------



## Bilby (Jan 14, 2008)

Endoscopy is the test I was thinking of!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 14, 2008)

PA--I too, just logged on only to find out that you and hubby have been going through so much trouble--I'm so sorry to hear it-----I'm surprised that your thread hasn't shown up on my computer until now as I check it nearly daily......Anyway another stress test is the thallium stress test where they inject you with a dye, then walk you on a treadmill----take you off and take pictures........then you wait awhile and they take more....it's far more reliable than just a regular stress test and recommended for all women..........please keep us posted


----------

